# 1984 300zx tps wiring



## TurboZ31 (May 15, 2012)

Friend just picked up a 300zx turbo, isn't getting the fuel needed to fire. Narrowed it down to the cylinder head temp sensor and also found the tps wiring hacked.

The connector has three wires, iirc a pink, green and an orange. The orange wire is just hanging there and we searched through the engine harness and couldn't find the rest of the wire.

Searched thru the shop manual and no luck.

Anyone know what the orange wire is for?

Thank you.


----------



## TurboZ31 (May 15, 2012)

Found out the tps on a turbo'd z31 only uses two wires. The middle one being the ground and the idle wire. So I'll take it for now the bare orange wire isn't needed.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's actually not a TPS but a "throttle valve switch" on the turbo.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

There's no difference between the turbo and NA TPS.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There is a differance between the manual and automatic trans throttle switch part numbers, but both wiring diagrams show only two wires to a 3-pin connector. The extra slot in the connector is empty or "dead."


----------

